# Homemad Cheese Press



## Rockytopsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone here have a good idea for a home made cheese press. I would like to buy one but just cant afford it. I have seen one useing white pipe but wonder if it is food safe.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You need 2 thick white plastic cutting boards maybe 10"x10" and 4 threaded rods, 4 end caps, 4 nuts and washers 4 wing nuts to fit the rod and a drill. You're going to make a top and bottom with the cutting board and drill 4 holes in the corners of each board. The threaded rod should be cut at about a foot long and secured in each corner with the end cap on the bottom, below the board, a washer and a nut on top of the board. The second board will slide onto the rods and sit on top of your mold and followers. You will tighten the boards together, mold between them with the wing nuts. Make sure you put your press in the sink when draining cheese. You can use PVC pipe for molds and make oak followers to fit. Drill holes in the pipe at regular spacings.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Take a long pvc pipe (my mold fits inside that), add your follower and then add the hand weights for whatever weight you want. The outside pvc pipe will hold the weights in place.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

A neighbor of mine took two 5-gallon buckets made of food grade plastic. He drilled some hole in the lower bucket for drainage. He puts his cheese in the lower bucket, puts the other one on top and fills it with water. Depending how much water he puts in it changes the weight. I suppose you could also drape a full sack of feed over the top bucket. 

However, for me... I just bought one that was already made. It has made my life so much easier. It cost less than $100.00 and I no longer have to worry about heavy weights falling over on my counter tops at night.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions.
Nancy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)




----------

